# Magnetic jig board



## skypup (Jan 4, 2011)

MicroMark sells these for $30.00. I made this one for about $10.00. I was next to Northern Tool today and found the magnets there. They were @2 per package. You can get a thin piece of flat plate steel for $5 or so at one of the home improvement centers. I'm in the middle of a scratch built General store and it works great. MUCH easier than trying to hold the alignment free hand.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

excellent idea. thank you


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes, Exellent jig mag set up! Bonus for cheap!
Also would make a handy engine take apart tray so parts don't roll away.


----------



## skypup (Jan 4, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks guys. Try to get some of the rectangular magnets if you make one. They help hold things at 90 degrees better than the round ones due to their shape AND size. The round ones are nice for spacing distances. I'd like to see others if some one builds one.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

That is a great idea, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bucklaew (Oct 7, 2010)

Love it think I will build on. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ditto ... very nice idea. Thanks for sharing.

TJ


----------



## kursplat (Dec 8, 2010)

very cool, i can use this for lots of projects


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

*Great idea! I need one. Maybe add a grid pattern square for alignment with a paint pen too. *


----------



## skypup (Jan 4, 2011)

concretepumper said:


> *Great idea! I need one. Maybe add a grid pattern square for alignment with a paint pen too. *


I've found that you just need to use a small square to get the building walls at 90 degrees. The magnets and sides of the magnetic board just hold everything that well.


----------



## alcoman (Nov 4, 2009)

I have about 50 of those rectangular magnets I salvaged from something. They should work for this.

I wonder if contact paper would work for the grid concretepumper suggested? I know I have seen it before with a 1/2 inch square grid pattern.


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

alcoman said:


> I have about 50 of those rectangular magnets I salvaged from something. They should work for this.
> 
> I wonder if contact paper would work for the grid concretepumper suggested? I know I have seen it before with a 1/2 inch square grid pattern.


*I dont see why not! Great idea for a great idea! Lol. *


----------

